# iCloud Safari pas activé mais anciens signets apparaissent quand même



## Vinyl (24 Février 2021)

Hello,

Une petite question pas très importante mais qui me laisse perplexe. J'ai réinstallé OS X El Capitan sur 2 anciens mac (iMac 2007 et MacBook Pro  2013).

Sur les 2 j’ai activé iCloud mais seulement la localisation. En effet, je veux alléger au max ces 2 macs (pas d’icloud drive, pas de dropbox, etc. qui sollicite trop le CPU.

Sur l’imac, Safari est donc complètement remis à 0 avec seulement les signets de base fournis avec Safari. Sur la Macbook Pro, cela m’a remis tous mes anciens signets qui datent de je ne sais pas quand mais qui sont très vieux. On dirait qu'une sauvegarde des signets de cette machine est faite par iCloud. C’est possible ? 

Si je n’active pas la synchro, je ne devrais rien récupérer. Et je me demande d'où sort cette sauvegarde de signets.


----------

